# bagel



## Gema

¿Sabe alguien la traducción a español de "bagel"?
Gracias
GEMA


----------



## Jose

*bagel, beigel * ['beigl]
noun:  a hard ring-shaped bread roll, characteristic of Jewish baking
[ETYMOLOGY: 20th Century: from Yiddish beygel, ultimately from Old High German boug ring] 

Source: The Collins English Dictionary © 2000 HarperCollins Publishers

Parece ser una especie de rodillo (para amasar el pan), característico de la cultura judia. No estoy seguro.


----------



## coc

No es el rodillo de amasar, sino una rosca de masa, es una horma de pan con forma de anillo.
Coc


----------



## Lenu

Sí, es una especie de panecillo redondo con un agujero en medio.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Exacto, y como no existe el equivalente en español, porque no es una rosquilla, se llama también Bagel (de hecho, la marca Bimbo los comercializó en España durante un corto período como Bagels, pero no debieron tener mucho éxito porque los retiraron, una pena para mí).

Pasa lo mismo con los crumpets (bollos blandos para tostar según www.wordreference.com), no existe ese concepto en español; de todos modos, si alguien sabe cómo son los bagels y los crumpets y conoce algún panecillo que sea igual en algún país de habla hispana, por favor, que me lo diga, por cultura.

Gracias y saludos,

Lady B.


----------



## Gabriel

En Arjentina los ví en algunas (pocas) panaderías y algunas (pocas) casas de comida especiales (no cualquier rotisería de barrio).

Estaban identificados como "Bagel" o "Beigal". Si bien "Bagel" es el original, me gustó eso de "Beigal" porque respeta mejor la pronunciación original. Cualquiera que lea "bagel" y no conozca el producto (el 99% de los argentinos) lo pronunciará _|ba jél|_


----------



## toniga

Jose said:
			
		

> *bagel, beigel * ['beigl]
> noun:  a hard ring-shaped bread roll, characteristic of Jewish baking
> [ETYMOLOGY: 20th Century: from Yiddish beygel, ultimately from Old High German boug ring]
> 
> Source: The Collins English Dictionary © 2000 HarperCollins Publishers
> 
> Parece ser una especie de rodillo (para amasar el pan), característico de la cultura judia. No estoy seguro.




Bagel es un tipo de dona, pero es salado y no tan esponjado, puede estar hecho con cebolla, ajo, pasas, hierbas finas, etc.  Usualmente se parte por mitad longitudinalmente y se rellena con queso crema y salmón (Hmmm!), o lo que quieras. 

No creo que haya una traduccion al español.  La misma palabra "dona" viene de Doughnut, o sea, que no ha sido traducida,(sería "rosquilla", atendiendo a su forma)


----------



## Gema

Hola!! Gracias a tod@s. Me ha quedado clarisimo lo que es un bagel, aunque ya ni me acuerdo de por que lo pregunte, supongo que lo lei en algun sitio. La cosa es que ahora estoy en Canada y he probado los bagels, aqui los hay por todos sitios. O sea, que ya no tengo ninguna duda.

Gema


----------



## spanishscholar

How would you say bagle in spanish? 

Thanks!

~SpanishScholar~


----------



## Edwin

spanishscholar said:
			
		

> How would you say bagle in spanish?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ~SpanishScholar~



Do you mean *bagel* or maybe *beagle*?


----------



## spanishscholar

yes, I'm sorry. Bagel.


----------



## zebedee

Bagels don't exist in Spain, so you'd probably use the term "*rosquillas*" which are similar dough-based circular things with holes in the middle.

By the way, when you post please avoid titles like: "Como se dice?" or "Is this correct?". Instead use your doubt as the title: "Bagel in Spanish" or "tomar and comer". This way more people will give you an answer and the forum is easier to follow for everybody.

Thanks and welcome to the forum!

Regards,
zeb


----------



## lauranazario

Según el Simon & Schuster International Spanish Dictionary...

*bagel* = rosca de pan.

Saluidos,
LN


----------



## belén

Este es un vínculo a una discusión de hace unos meses sobre el tema de los bagels.

Saludos,
Belén 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1015&highlight=bagel


----------



## David

Cuando yo era niño, en los años cuarenta, vivía con mis padres y mi hermano en un pequeño apartamento en el Bronx. Los domingo, en la mañana, mi papá me llevaba con él a comprar los bagel calientes y el pescado ahumado o encurtido, más unos dulces, que eran el desayuno favorito dominical de los inmigrantes de la Europa Oriental. Había que cruzar la calle, bajar la escalera grande a la avenida principal, cruzarla por debajo del metro elevado, y pasar a donde vendían los bagel.

Cerraban el sábado, pero el domingo era dia laborable. Estaba ubicada en un sótano, con una tenue luz eléctrica. Los panaderos, por el calor, trabajaban en sus camisetas interiores, pero siendo religiosos y modestos, estas eran de manga larga, no las playeras que hubieran sido mas frescas, y por encima de la camiseta había la prenda ritual de los judíos ortodoxos, una suerte de poncho de lana con largos flecos obligatorios. Por encima de todo un delantal blanco, y en la cabeza una gorra de papel doblado. El carbón cuando lo traían, venia en un camión anciano Studebaker, con propulsión por cadena (como la bici), no con eje de propulsión como los camiones modernos. Se bajaba al dorso de unos viejitos cargando mochilas de lona, ellos, cara, manos y uniforme, de un solo negro parejo producido por el polverío del combustible.

Los bagel (el plural de la palabra en el yidich original, cognato del alemán "bäckerei, gebäck," es igual al singular) antes de echarse al horno, se sumergen en agua hirviente, y para el propósito había tinas grandes echando su vapor al aire, y el vaivén de los panaderos, que me parecían duendes con su vestuario tan raro y sus largas barbas, cargando canastas para sumergir en las tinas. Una máquina de hacer la masa daba sus vueltas del tambor y rugía en un rincón. Los hornos se calentaban con carbón que se sacaba o se echaba a un lado del horno con largos rastrillos o azadones metálicos y los fuegos y el humo contribuían al terror de la visita. Los "bageleros" eran expertos en formar la masa en una culebra larga, arreglada en sus mesas altas, y con movimientos relámpagos de sus manos formaban el ojal de masa alrededor de sus dedos,  le daban un golpe ligero para unir los extremos, y votaban el producto formado en la canasta metálica, lista para el agua hirviente. Ya hervidas, los bagel se arreglaban en una suerte de remo que se usaba para meterlos en los hornos construidos en la pared del sótano y sacarlos de estos. 

Por el descenso al sótano, el agua hirviente, la calor, los duendes barbudos con su raro atuendo, y los ardientes fuegos que me parecían estar por todas partes (debe haber tal vez dos o tres, máximos), yo estaba seguro en mi mente infantil que era una visita semanal al Infierno mismo.


----------



## zebedee

Me ha encantado, David. Gracias por compartir tus recuerdos y llevarnos contigo al Infierno de los Bagel. La próxima vez que coma uno, pensaré en ello.

saludos,
zeb


----------



## Jobani

¿Será panecillo o pan mollete u otra cosa?

Ejemplo: Try a _*bagel*_ for breakfast.

Gracias.


----------



## Soy Yo

¿Buscas traducción o explicación?

Es un pan circular tamaño y forma de un "doughnut" (más o menos).  Pero creo que está horneado (y no frito) y es mucho más "duro" y dificil de masticar.


----------



## marget

"bollo con forma de rosquilla"


----------



## Alunarada

nos e que es un mollete.

un bagel es una especie de pan con forma de donut y de orígen judío , lo puede abrir por la mitad y untar con queso philadephia porque si no es un poco seco, puedes usarlo como si fuera un sandwich también si quieres. y también lo puedes tostar como si fuera una rebanada de pan de molde. 


pd: veo que estas en nueva york si vas a cualquier starbucks los encontrarás ahí seguro, amén de otro monton de establecimientos que no conzco, supongo.


----------



## eileen_es

un mollete es un pan típico de andalucía. es un pan redondo y de pequeño tamaño, poco horneado y bastante tierno.


----------



## Jobani

Excusenme, solo quiero saber la mejor traducción al español.  
¿Entonces se dice mollete?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

El "mollete" es el muffin; es muy similar al "bagel" (panecillo) solo que sin el agujero al medio.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Jobani said:
			
		

> ¿Será panecillo o pan mollete u otra cosa?
> 
> Ejemplo: Try a _*bagel*_ for breakfast.
> 
> Gracias.


Si lo vas a traducir, mejor déjalo así. Es algo que por lo general no tenemos en el mundo hispano y por eso se conserva el nombre _yidish_.


----------



## Soy Yo

Yo no lo traduciría... el diccionario de WR sólo da "tipo de panecillo.'


----------



## Jobani

Gracias a todos.
Jobani.


----------



## Gabino

Opino igual a residente calle 13.
Déjalo así, si no asben que es un bagel, explicalo en pie de nota o algo así.


----------



## Sintonias

En California, yo escuchaba bastante que la gente hispana les decía "bagles", pero todo el mundo sabía a qué se referían porque eran comunes.

Estoy de acuerdo que quizás lo mejor sería dejarlo en su forma original, poniéndo la palabra en cursiva o entre comillas, y poniendo al lado entre paréntesis (un tipo de pan de origen judío) o como sugiere Gabino, un explicativo en una nota a pie de página.


----------



## Daifa

Hoolaa a todos/as!
Bueno,perdonad, pero iba a hacer la misma pregunta que se hace aqui en el Foro,pero....es que...la palabra "Bagel" que yo he visto, está en una tostadora,en uno de los botones que aparecen en ella.Y no tengo libro de instrucciones(vivo en piso compartido y no es mia).Qué sería una manera especial de tostar uno de esos panecillos rosquillas? Es que.......no entiendo esa opción. Muchas gracias de antemano! Chao...


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Daifa,
Aquí imagenes de algunos "bagels":
http://images.google.com/images?svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&q=bagel&btnG=Search

A diferencia de pan rebanado, los "bagels" se tostan por solo un lado.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Se ha discutido antes, aqui encontraras los links.

Saludos!


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que eso es para que el tostador "sepa" que está tostando un bagel nada más... ya estará programado para eso (el tiempo o la temperatura)... no estoy seguro.


----------



## ORL

El tostador tuesta los bagels de un solo lado, primero se corta el bagel transversamente por la mitad, luego se lo pone en la tostadora de modo que el lado del corte quede hacia los radiadores del lado interno de la tostadora. Luego se activa la función "bagel" en el tostador, y éste tuesta sólo los lados internos del bagel, donde vas a ponerle el relleno. Es un programa especial que tiene el tostador.
He visto "bagel" en Argentina escrito así en algunas panaderías.


----------



## Daifa

_Hoola a los dos que me respondieron!! Jeje..._
_De nuevo muchas gracias por las intervenciones. Ya,ya..fsabroso, sé que hay ya tema sobre ello, si lo primero que puse fue que había visto la pregunta en el Foro, pero es que....no respondía a lo que yo quería saber exactamente, por lo de que aparece en la tostadora que tenemos aqui en el piso. cubaMania....muchas gracias! Pues tu respuesta ha sido más concreta,no sabía que esos panecillos se tostaran de manera especial, sólo por un lado.Ya me quedé "contenta"..Jajaja.....Que os vaya bien! Graciassss!! Chaooo..._

Pues, de veras, muuuchiiisiiimaasss graciiassss por vuestras intervenciones!Me quedó ya suficientemente claro) 
Me sonaba raro también, porque aqui donde yo vivo nunca he escuchado esa palabra,ni se venden ese tipo de panecillos, entonces....me quedé extrañada. Tendré que probar alguna vez esos panecilloss!! A ver dónde podrán venderlo por estos lares........Que vaya bien! Chaooo...


----------



## pejeman

Alunarada said:


> nos e que es un mollete.
> 
> En México, los molletes son panes cortados a la mitad, a lo largo, y por las caras internas, esas mitades se recubren de frijoles refritos, se les pone encima queso, de preferencia del llamado manchego o gouda y se meten al horno, para que se funda el queso y se dore ligeramente el pan. Calientitos son deliciosos y como no son muy caros, resultan los favoritos de los estudiantes, en las cafeterías.
> 
> Los molletes se pueden hacer en casa de pan llamado torcido, bolillo, pan francés, pan vapor y de otras formas, según la región de México, pero comercialmente, su mayor zona de influencia está en la capital, donde el pan usado se llama bolillo.
> 
> Saludos y buen provecho.


----------



## EmilyD

Any *bagel* translation thoughts from cubanos o boriquen~os?

I like the "beigal" but how about "veigal" as a spelling?

Felicidades a todos,

_Nomi_


----------



## aviangel

Hola.
En el pueblo de mis suegros se llama "*rollico*" y es el pan que se amasa especialmente para el día de la Fiesta mayor. Se bendice después de la misa y se entrega gratuitamente a todos los habitantes del lugar. Quizá por ello, el acto de amasarlo se llama "*amasada de la caridad*". El pueblo se llama Puebla de Arenoso y está en la provincia de Castellón.
¿Quién sabe si no es una reminiscencia de los sefardíes?
Un saludo.


----------



## orsopittore

Me gustaría saber como le llaman a el pan que en inglés se conoce como ¨Bagel¨ en mi búsqueda, descubrí que ¨rosquilla¨ fue la más común. Sólo quiero saber con que otros nombres se le conoce a los Bagels en vuestros países.


----------



## xinch14

Bagel es un tipo de dona, pero es salado y no tan esponjado, puede estar hecho con cebolla, ajo, pasas, hierbas finas, etc. Usualmente se parte por mitad longitudinalmente y se rellena con queso crema y salmón o lo que quieras. 

No creo que haya una traduccion al español. La misma palabra "dona" viene de Doughnut, o sea, que no ha sido traducida (sería "rosquilla", atendiendo a su forma).


----------



## borgonyon

Gabriel said:


> En Arjentina los ví en algunas (pocas) panaderías y algunas (pocas) casas de comida especiales (no cualquier rotisería de barrio).
> 
> Estaban identificados como "Bagel" o "Beigal". Si bien "Bagel" es el original, me gustó eso de "Beigal" porque respeta mejor la pronunciación original. Cualquiera que lea "bagel" y no conozca el producto (el 99% de los argentinos) lo pronunciará _|ba jél|_


Si el nombre en español fuese *beigal*, ¿cuál sería el plural? ¿Beigals o beigales? Para mi que beigales, pero me suena raro. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## ORL

> No creo que haya una traduccion al español. La misma palabra "dona" viene de Doughnut, o sea, que no ha sido traducida (sería "rosquilla", atendiendo a su forma).


 
Bueno, lo de llamar "dona" al doughnut es un simple capricho a mi juicio, ya que -al menos por aquí- antes de esta manía de llamar todo en inglés o en falso inglés, a las "donas" se las llamaba "roscas", "rosquitas", "rosquillas", y solían -y suelen- estar hechas con masa de lo que por aquí llamamos "bolas de fraile", que son unas bolas de masa de unos seis centímetros de diámetro, fritas y espolvoreadas con azúcar, que se suelen rellenar con mermelada o dulce de leche. La masa es tierna y bastante compacta, y el secreto es que, a pesar de ser fritas, queden perfectamente secas, especialmente en su interior.
Hay otras, de masa más crocante parecida a la de las bombas de crema (pero más rígida), que son más pequeñas que las doughnuts, están recubiertas de un glaseado de azúcar y simplemente se llaman "rosquitas". Por aquí ambas existen desde siempre y nunca se las había llamado "donas" (eso estaba reservado para los doblajes de series de TV, cuando no...). Hoy en día hay una marca chilena -Costa- que ha introducido las rosquitas bañadas en chocolate bajo la marca de "donas".
En cuanto al "bagel" se lo llama bagel, hasta ahí lo que tengo visto por aquí al menos. Panes con forma de rosca hay a montones, hay que ver el orígen del bagel. Por aquí hay una rosca de pan con grasa a la que se hacen cortes en todo su perímetro antes del horneado, lo que da como resultado una especie de rosca "almenada", que por aquí llamamos "cremona". Pero no es un bagel, es otra cosa. 
Saludos

Ver:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bagel


----------



## Luceni

En diferentes regiones españolas a un tipo de pan similar al "bagel" se le llama "rosca".
http://www.recetasdemama.es/2007/10/rosca-de-pan-blanco/

La "rosquilla" en España es otra cosa. La forma es similar, pero no es pan, es un dulce de tamaño más pequeño.
http://carmen-lasrecetasdemam.blogspot.com/2010/03/rosquillas-caseras.html


----------



## borgonyon

Lo siento Luceni pero, basado en el enlace que has colocado, no tiene nada que ver la rosca con un bagel. Empezando con el hecho de que los bagels son mucho más pequeños [son como una dona grande] a tal grado que no se pueden rebanar tal como muestra la foto en el enlace. Además un bagel es hervido en agua antes de ser horneado. Mira este enlace.


----------



## carlosprimero

Por añadir algo nuevo, aparte de todo lo ya dicho en cuanto al ámbito culinario, decir que también se le denomina "bagel" en el contexto tenístico cuando a un jugador le hacen un rosco en un set; esto es, que el jugador ha perdido el set por un marcador de 6-0. Dicho de otro modo:

Colloquial tennis term for winning or losing a set 6–0 (the shape of the zero being reminiscent of the round shape of a bagel).  [Extraído de http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_tennis_terms]


----------

